
Regeneration of the articular surface of the rabbit hip joint by cell homing - jacquesm
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(10)60668-X/fulltext
======
jacquesm
Interesting article, paving the way for the 'hip replacement' of the future.

I expect that in the coming decade we will see more of these stem cell related
re-generation proofs of concept, which will slowly work their way in to
treatments.

